# Olympic Logo Flap



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The latest flap over the Olympic logo has Iran threatning to boycott. I think this design is one of those in which you'll anything you want to see, especially after reading the story.

Iran threatens Olympic boycott over logo design - Yahoo! Eurosport UK


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't see no ZION in the logo, tried and tried, still looks like a british flag that fell into the food chopper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

As if it would be a huge loss to the Olympic games...
I looked into it. Iran has participated in 24 Olympics since 1948. They have won a total of 48 medals. I don't think anyone will miss them.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

"It's not the first time that the logo has been at the centre of an unusual complaint: it has been heavily criticised ever since first being unveiled in 2007, and has been compared to everything from a swastika to a stylised image of two people making love"

Yeah ok.....I need a better imagination


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

my new logo to the mooslims


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

JAP, I agree. Turn it to glass. We have been more than accommodating.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unfortunately the British fold for the Muslims more that we do. I'm sure they'll come to some kind of agreement.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

considering "Londonstan" is overrun with the bomb tossers as it is the Brits will cave in.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I see London, I see France,
I see Ahmadinejad's underpants.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

remember when ritz crackers had the word sex hidden in it.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I remember when my dad showed me how to give the Land O Lakes girl boobs :teeth_smile:

Maybe I'm a perv but when I first looked at it, I said to my wife "they should be more concerned that it looks like a guy getting a BJ"


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I say we just tell Iran that the newest event is suicide bombing. They should all begin to practice as soon as possible.










Is that wrong??????:yellowcarded:


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> I say we just tell Iran that the newest event is suicide bombing. They should all begin to practice as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES

But still very funny!!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

jettsixx said:


> I say we just tell Iran that the newest event is suicide bombing. They should all begin to practice as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! :smoke: Practice makes perfect!


----------

